# egg share inquirey



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

I am intersted in become an egg share donor and was wondering where everyone goes for their treatment. I have done a bit of research but it's very hard to choose a clinic. I live in kent so need to be within distance. What I want to know is, are some places better than others?

Tracy xxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Tracey,

I am due to start an egg sharing programme at the Lister Hospital in London. There are lots of clinics in London that do egg share and Bretwood wouldnt be too far from you, depending on where in Kent you are. You can phone up and ask for an information pack from each clinic and check out the success rates to see which clinic you would like to have treatment at. Hope this helps,

Leanne xx


----------



## soozzee (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi Tracy

You can find all the clinics that do egg share by checking out the HFEA web site (www.hfea.gov.uk). This will help you find clinics, but I'd advise calling the clinics to get more information & maybe attend an information evening. I think that it's really important that you feel happy with the clinic & this is something you can only know by meeting the people there.

The Lister has a great reputation & my experience of them has been very good.

Good luck!

Susie
x


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

hi,

thankyou both for your help. The lister is one of the clinics that I have contacted for details and hope to receive the info pack in the next couple of days. I live in Ashford which has good rail links. I am also looking into the scheme that they do at my local clinic at The Chaucer in Canterbury. we'll decide about which places to visit once we have received all the packs

love from tracy xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Tracy, I know the nurse who runs the programme at the Chaucer and know she's great. You'll be looked after by her there. Her name is Sherry.

Sarah


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

Sarah, does that mean that you live around here?

I am familiar with the Chaucer as I have had three goes at diui there. The nursing teem are excellent and make you feel really special. I have been looking at other clinics mainly because the cost of a biopsy (which dh needs) is really quite high (1,450) compared to other places. We need to way up the whole situation before making a decission.

thanks a lot 

love from tracy xxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi ya,

I don't know if this is any help but the Woking Nuffield Hospital has just started an egg sharing program I believe. Their success rates for 2003 were above 50% which as far as i'm aware is the best in the country. It may be worth a phone call?

Best of luck with your treatment.


----------



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi Tracey,

I live on the Isle of Sheppey in Kent, and we had our treatment at the Essex Fertility Centre (Holly House), where I donated eggs on our most recent ICSI cycle. This dropped the cost of our treatment from almost £5000 to £1100. I believe it works out at around £800 for normal IVF if you share your eggs.

The staff there are amazing, they are 5th in the country for their success rates and they have a very successful blastocyst programme. We had our initial consultation within 5 weeks and started treatment within a month after that.

We looked at the Chaucer when we started tx, but (no offence) their success rates are very low compared to others, so we opted for Holly House. The Chaucer also do not offer a blastocyst programme.

I am now over 38wks pregnant from our donation cycle, and am planning to do a donation-only cycle when the baby is old enough.

Lots of luck with your tx - you can email the Essex Fertility Centre via their website if you would like a brochure/info about their services.

Trish xx


----------

